# 335d JBD Quarter Mile results



## grayhound335 (Sep 29, 2011)

Does the chip make the car faster or not?


----------



## grayhound335 (Sep 29, 2011)

If anyone can do their best to compaere apples to apples; chip or no chip, faster car or not?


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

grayhound335 said:


> If anyone can do their best to compaere apples to apples; chip or no chip, faster car or not?


Yes.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

grayhound335 said:


> If anyone can do their best to compaere apples to apples; chip or no chip, faster car or not?


Sadly, it just adds power but does not actually make it faster


----------



## grayhound335 (Sep 29, 2011)

*chip follow up*

Regarding the chip and making the car "faster."

I probably used the word "faster" in the wrong context.

I'll Re-phrase:
Does the chip, adding power as you said, make the car _quicker_?

Like, for example, improvements in the 0-60 or 0-100 or 60-100 times?

I don't mind if your calculating KM or miles? 

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

There is plenty of information on these forums that shows all of the "chips" for these cars make them faster. As far as how much faster it all depends on which "chip" and what setting you have it on then of course how improvements are measured and how the baseline was done to tell you how much of a gain was seen. I think on another BMW forum someone actually posted up some well thought out data as to what their baseline was and what they saw after adding the "chip". I can't recall the name of the forum let alone the user name but I know people on here have linked to his posts before. Most of the data you will find though is going to be around the JBD offering.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

grayhound335 said:


> Regarding the chip and making the car "faster."
> 
> I probably used the word "faster" in the wrong context.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Concentric190 (Mar 15, 2007)

maybe next year when I get some mods on my d I'll take the 17" drag radials I have on my M3 and take the d to the track. I think this car can break into the 12's without going getting too serious in the modding. Would be interesting to see what kind of effects programing the tranny would do.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

If you put any faith into the accuracy of the v-box, the d has already broken into the 12's with DR's and just a piggyback tune.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@Stugout, Chris and others I read this WHOLE thread and I am dizzy reading, This saturday I will be going on th 1/2 mile run down here in Puerto Rico, I read START on 2nd gear or whatever, since my run is 1/2 mile I was planning in leaving it on DS with the DSC OFF. Any comments please let me know cause saturday morning is around the corner. I will try to open a new thread in the next few days to let you guys see what transcribed ok!!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

BTW @Snipe I have the RENNtech tune I did before and after dyno runs with TRACTION OFF and I got 230whp before and 300whp tuned. NO TORQUE numbers mi amigos we did not get those, SORRY about that.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Axel all traction should be completely off until you see the circle on your dash, put your car in DS or M2 shouldn't make any difference, DS starts in 2nd too. Brake boost bwtween 2200 - 2500 rpm, then throttle it at the light careful not to hit the kick-down switch when you mash the peddle, because it may shift your car down into 1st. If you get to much wheel spin on the first run, try it again launching at a slightly lower RPM, some wheel sping is good, just not to much. good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Make sure your tires are in good shape, or it's not going to matter. Check the tread. Also, if you're running RFT's, your numbers are going to be reduced, so plan on putting some non RFT rubber on there. The change for me dropped my 1/8th numbers by a full half a second.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh and drop the tire pressure on the rear's by 8 lbs or so and increase it some on your fronts for your 2nd pass and see what happens.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

What type of top speeds should someone be hitting in a 1/2 mile? That might make how low they go with tire pressure a possible issue. Then again with RFTs suppose it might not matter so much.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

haha good point!


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

At the 1/2 mile mark, I'm guessing around 140MPH....I'll check it out today.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh man what I wouldn't give to take my car on a 1/2 mile track!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@Chris I dont think I should lower the tire pressure since I will not have the correct reading I will be driving almost 2 hrs just to get to the event and maybe wont have time to have a COOL OFF period to have correct readings, give me a better insight on this please. We will be running at the old Ramey Air Force base which has the longest strip in the lower Americas!! Check out www.sneakyclub.com. The past few days the site has been under construction and it seems today as well I contacted **** the web site Adm. and he told me that. But anyway I will keep you all pposted ok!!!


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Axel, if you have run-flats letting air out will not do you any good anyway. Secondly as Snipe responsibly pointed out, at a 1/2 mi you are getting up to speeds where it wouldn't necessarily be a good idea for you to let air out of your tires even if you had non-RFT. In any event, good luck and take video.


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

Stugots said:


> At the 1/2 mile mark, I'm guessing around 140MPH....I'll check it out today.


I think you'll be lucky to get 130 mph, no way you're going to hit 140, that' 400 HP territory.


----------



## bluetec (Dec 24, 2011)

cssnms said:


> Oh man what I wouldn't give to take my car on a 1/2 mile track!


You are welcome to come out to Goliad TX where we have an event called the "Texas Mile"


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@bluetec thats impresive overther, I did my rubns and my best was 124.64 mph against the wind which that day was anywhere from 20-25 mph. I believe I could of made 130-135 at the most w/o wind


----------



## dieselboy (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice on how to get the car ready for the drag. I agree about starting in 2nd gear. I don't ever use first gear unless I am pulling a mobile home uphill. I actually like using the paddle shifters over the regular shifter due to response time. I am getting my JBD tomorrow and can't wait. Hope I can sleep tonight.

Also, I'm new to forum so constructive criticism is welcome. I don't need the backlash that Hiren gave to Flyingman. Let's play nice.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

bluetec said:


> You are welcome to come out to Goliad TX where we have an event called the "Texas Mile"


Time for a road trip! :yikes:


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

dieselboy said:


> Thanks for the advice on how to get the car ready for the drag. I agree about starting in 2nd gear. I don't ever use first gear unless I am pulling a mobile home uphill. I actually like using the paddle shifters over the regular shifter due to response time. I am getting my JBD tomorrow and can't wait. Hope I can sleep tonight.
> 
> Also, I'm new to forum so constructive criticism is welcome. I don't need the backlash that Hiren gave to Flyingman. Let's play nice.


I would recommend putting car in M2 and let the computer do the shifting. Shifts just happen way to fast on a diesel not to mention there is some lag with the paddles in which case it would be difficult if not impossible to beat the times when letting the computer do the work. Heck try both, but let the car shift itself on the first pass then see how you do against that time when shifting yourself.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> Time for a road trip! :yikes:


I used to know someone who competed in these types of events. He'd go to ones as far out as Texas, he lived in California. Might be one close enough to your neck of the woods to then tempt you even more into trying it out.


----------



## dieselboy (Jan 23, 2012)

Man vs Computer. Reminds me of the folk tale of John Henry driving railroad spikes against the machine. John Henry won but I think he died in the process. Food for thought.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

cssnms said:


> I would recommend putting car in M2 and let the computer do the shifting. Shifts just happen way to fast on a diesel not to mention there is some lag with the paddles in which case it would be difficult if not impossible to beat the times when letting the computer do the work. Heck try both, but let the car shift itself on the first pass then see how you do against that time when shifting yourself.


In 1st to 2nd, maybe (I'm pretty well practiced on those transitions). The best time to shift for our cars is not 4500 RPM in 1st, or 2nd. It's closer to 4K, and does require some timing. You can feel the drop off between 4000 and 4500, even if you're not looking for it.

He hit 129.68MPH on the 1/2 mile, in unfavorable conditions, btw (headwind, ran in DS, no supporting mods but the tune, left his driver window open (not really all that important, but could cause some aerodynamic drag at speed), and not sure the state of his tires). 140MPH is definitely attainable. My car does 60-130 in just under 9 seconds (timed and validated), so I'm pretty sure the # is good.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Stugots said:


> In 1st to 2nd, maybe (I'm pretty well practiced on those transitions). The best time to shift for our cars is not 4500 RPM in 1st, or 2nd. It's closer to 4K, and does require some timing. You can feel the drop off between 4000 and 4500, even if you're not looking for it.
> 
> He hit 129.68MPH on the 1/2 mile, in unfavorable conditions, btw (headwind, ran in DS, no supporting mods but the tune, left his driver window open (not really all that important, but could cause some aerodynamic drag at speed), and not sure the state of his tires). 140MPH is definitely attainable. My car does 60-130 in just under 9 seconds (timed and validated), so I'm pretty sure the # is good.


I do not doubt that strategy might yield a faster trap time in the 1/2 mile, but in my post above I was responding to the 1/4 mi. The fastest time and best trap speed that I have seen for the 335d was yielded by letting the car do the shifting.


----------



## Can'thandletheD (Sep 17, 2013)

Stugots said:


> The other reason for the non-first gear starts is because you'll trip so fast through first that you won't be able to time your shifts. Also, make sure to time your shifts at right around 4k through 3rd to get the most out of the transitions.
> 
> If you're running RFT's, reducing tire pressure will not increase traction (the stiffer sidewall prevents that), so if you have them, don't waste your time doing that (I'm mentioning this since you obviously don't have RFT's). Reducing tire pressure for runs is a common way to assist in traction.


Even in manual mode my car shifts right before the redline. So for better times do I shift at 4000 rpm or wait for it to automatically shift in manual mode.


----------



## aaddam2 (May 4, 2016)

I was just reading through this thread, some good info, but i noticed that the wrong units were used, it should be ft*lb not ft/lb.

Hey nothing wrong with a good ol thread revival

:stickpoke


Snipe656 said:


> Wish my car made 4000 lb/ft of torque at the rear wheels @ any RPM


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

aaddam2 said:


> I was just reading through this thread, some good info, but i noticed that the wrong units were used, it should be ft*lb not ft/lb.
> 
> Hey nothing wrong with a good ol thread revival
> 
> :stickpoke


Well I was referring to this quote when I did that 



Stugots said:


> 2 instances that very much aren't "I don't think so". Make sure to go back and read your previous posts before contradicting yourself.
> 
> I'm saying that brake boosted in 2nd gear to 2k RPM still generates a fair bit of wheel spin, and is not as simple as you make it sound to just 'go', but it's more manageable in 2nd than it is in 1st, where you're generating over 4000lb/ft of torque at the wheels @ ~2k RPMs.


----------



## aaddam2 (May 4, 2016)

haha just a friendly troll

but besides from the initial post i didnt really see any updated times with the various launch techniques.

what im gathering is:

Stock: 14.00
+JDB, +1st gear DS launch no brake tq, non RFT : 13.40

so im guessing without crazy mods, you are probably looking at low mid/low 13's as a mostly street car, even with ABC deletes, since power gains are just a tad better than JBD.

I would think LSD would help a lot. any numbers on how that improves (no lsd vs lsd)

though I am not a dragster or crazy road racer, I want a LSD! maybe ill bite the $1k-$2k bullet if i really get into road racing (NASA).

coming from a 3.8 Genesis coupe which is about a 13.5 car. id like to stay about that speed if not faster, never shall i get a slower car! but the 335d has sold me on tq bc the D does sure as hell feel a lot faster in normal RPM range. also the BMW makes me feel like the stig when im driving, the Hyundai never made me feel that way.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Snipe, your back! Been wondering if we would ever hear from you again. I recall you sold your D and got a Mercedes diesel. Hope it's doing well.

Back to the point, I was instructed that torque units use a hyphen not an asterisk. ft-lb and N-m. Of course, torque is the product of force and distance but the units designation doesn't have a multiplier within it. 

That said, I can handle the * for sure as compared to /. Torque is certainly not force divided by distance.

Adam, I would like to see that comparison too for non LSD to LSD 1/4 mile times. I hang out on the other diesel forum more so than here but the guys that have the 2 legged diffs often had other engine mods and tunes mixed in so its hard to sort that out. I have been wanting a quafe for a while but had trouble biting on the $2500 price tag.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BB_cuda said:


> Snipe, your back! Been wondering if we would ever hear from you again. I recall you sold your D and got a Mercedes diesel. Hope it's doing well.


I am just back when I get an email notice.

The ML350 BT was stolen/recovered/sold in the past couple months. Bought a new 2015 Cayenne S, since they still can't sell diesels new, starting to really regret that decision since has a random problem they can't make happen so can't fix. My only diesel left is the 300SD which I am giving to my parents by end of the year since they are moving back to Galveston. F250 was stolen/recovered/totaled last year.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the 2 stolen vehicles. Taken from home or while out? I ask this as I'm in other side of Houston from you. Mine is locked up in garage at night. My insurance company says lots are stolen at Baybrook mall. Good luck with the Cayenne S.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BB_cuda said:


> Sorry to hear about the 2 stolen vehicles. Taken from home or while out? I ask this as I'm in other side of Houston from you. Mine is locked up in garage at night. My insurance company says lots are stolen at Baybrook mall. Good luck with the Cayenne S.


The F250 from downtown near the main police station and the light rail, taken in the middle of a work day from one of the parking lots you pay by day for. It was stolen for parts off the engine.

The ML350 from the driveway of the house we were renting in Meyerland area while our home was getting flood repairs. It was parked maybe 10' from where we slept but they somehow emulated the key on it, zero signs of forced entry or tampering with the ignition. It was stolen for best we could tell a joy ride.

They say someone has a better chance of winning at a casino than ever getting a car stolen. Let me know when you want to hit up a casino with some of your money, I will take a 20% cut of the winnings


----------

